# AZ herfers unite!!!



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be in Chandler Aug 12 - Aug 21.....lets get together and HERF!

HabanosTorres is a great place to gather!


What do you guys think????


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I won't be able to make it down there during that time bro but I'm sure more of the other AZ LLG's will be able to join you for a smoke. You might want to post this in the "HERF" forum though so it will get more traffic.

In fact, I'm moving it there now


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry from another Northern Arizonan. 
This month looks way too ugly for me to do a roadtrip into the furnace.
Hopefully the Phoenix area gorillas can gather with you, though.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry from a displaced Sun Devil I am 1000 miles away.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello? Anybody here?


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a meeting Wednesday night and plans for most of Saturday. Thursday or Friday night at Habanos Torres? I think alot of his regulars hang out on Friday night, so that might be a good time.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll have to see if these old bones can make the three hour drive...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Thurs or Friday is good....but it is DAMN hot out there right now...even at night.


----------

